
Ask HN: Anyone looking for a freelance web developer? - jessehorne
I have two years of professional experience, primarily working on RESTful API&#x27;s in PHP (Laravel) and Python (Flask). I&#x27;m in a rough spot and I am looking for work. I do not own a car and geographically distant from other options. I&#x27;m more than willing to send a resume and share other details if requested. My schedule is fairly open and flexible.
======
gus_massa
In case this I flagged ...

There are official monthly threads for jobs offers and freelance work. There
are more details in the FAQ:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

For the latest posts, see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring)

~~~
jessehorne
I appreciate your response. I guess my post was made out of desperation and
previously I was unable to find what I needed looking through those threads.
In any case, I am going to look again. Again, I appreciate your response.

